# Printing problems with Lexmark X9350



## Poledra73 (Aug 3, 2008)

This printer has been unreliable printing and scanning since I bought it. Originally I thought it was a wi-fi or network setup issue but I have also tried USB and Ethernet cable connection with the same result. Basically if I have had my PC on for some time or turn the printer on after my PC and want to print - it won't. 
I have to reboot the computer then go back to what I wanted to print in order to get it to start printing. Sometimes turning off the printer, pulling out the power cord at the back then plugging back in and turning back on works as well but not always - rebooting is pretty much fail-safe. 
It's like the interaction between the PC and the printer times out. I can understand this if it was a wi-fi connection but whats going on when it's hardwire connected?
I have checked out reviews and other forums where people have mentioned the same issue with unreliable printing using wi-fi but OK with USB or Ethernet connection but, as stated, I have same problem with wire connection.
Also when I had my laptop wi-fi connected to the printer it had the same issue with printing so can't be specific to my PC and it's setting.
I have XP SP2 OS on PC and laptop.
I have tried other suggestions of resetting Norton Internet Security Firewall to Allow for the printer and it is set to shared but again this doesn't appear to be a network issue as such but a printer issue.
Does anyone have this printer and could get it working reliably?
Any suggestions otherwise?
I'm getting really frustrated as it's majorly annoying having to reboot everytime I want to print.


----------



## microdave (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi
Not sure if this will help but here goes... I have x9350 linked wireless to 3 pcs all running xp. Problems I encountered were printer would work fine but then, for no reason, stop printing. Sometimes it just would not print (although job was listed in printer queue), other times it would flash up 'unable to communicate with printer'. Most of the time I got around this my opening the Lexmark Productivity Suite going to Maintain/Troubleshoot, then Advanced, then Networking, then Confiigure, then Configure again and then click dhcp. A real ball-ache, but it seemed to get the thing printing. In the end I decided to remove my firewall (zonealarm) and rely on the XP firewall and the firewall in my router; had no problems since. Concluded that lexmark drivers dont like firewalls. By the way, have you tried the lexmark no.42 or 42a cartridge in your x9350. These are comptible with the x9575 which is just an updated version of x9350 and as the 42a is refillable it would be a big bonus (I've had no joy filling no.44).


----------



## Poledra73 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I have been reluctant to turn off my Norton firewall but I see, from your reply and other forums, I may have to give it a whirl. Thanks for confirming it. :smile:


> By the way, have you tried the lexmark no.42 or 42a cartridge in your x9350. These are comptible with the x9575 which is just an updated version of x9350 and as the 42a is refillable it would be a big bonus (I've had no joy filling no.44).


Wasn't aware of this. Does this mean you have tried them and they do work in the X9350 or were you just asking me?:4-dontkno


----------



## microdave (Sep 11, 2008)

Poledra73 said:


> Wasn't aware of this. Does this mean you have tried them and they do work in the X9350 or were you just asking me?:4-dontkno


Sorry, my original post was somewhat vague. I have only used cartridges no.44(black), 43(colour) and 40 (photo) and have not tried the 42 or 42a. From what I can gather, the x9350 is almost identical to the new x9575; however the x9575 lists compatible cartridges as nos.44, 43, 40 and 41, 41a, 42, 42a. If a printer accepts the 44 then (at least physically) it must accept the 42; my main concern is that the firmware of the x9350 will reject the 42. My main interest is that I cannot seem to refill the no.44 whereas I believe the 42a is made to be refilled. I have searched loads of forums and get plenty on connection problems but nothing on consumables!


----------

